# BMW Motorrad achieves third all-time sales high in succession in 2013.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Munich.* BMW Motorrad has achieved an all-time annual sales high for the third time in succession. Worldwide the company supplied 115,215 (prev. yr.: 106,358 units) motorcycles and maxi scooters - an increase of 8.3 % as compared to the previous record year 2012. 6,343 vehicles were sold in December. This represents an increase of 4.5% as compared to the equivalent month of the previous year.

Stephan Schaller, President BMW Motorrad: "Never before in the 90-year history of the company have we supplied so many vehicles. With a significant increase of 8.3% as compared to the previous year, we have achieved an all-time sales high and supplied more than 115,000 vehicles to our customers worldwide. I should like to thank all our customers most sincerely for the trust they have placed in us. Due to the high level of popularity of our motorcycles and maxi scooters we have been able to achieve growth in all sales regions. This demonstrates that our product offensive has put us on the right course. In some markets growth reached double figures, such as the USA and Russia. Germany remains our most successful individual market. However, we saw very positive sales developments in South America and Asia, too. And despite the difficult market environment that persists in Europe, we once again asserted and further extended our market leadership in the relevant capacity segment over 500 cubic centimetres in Germany, Spain and Italy. In the crisis-ridden markets of Italy and Spain we were able to achieve growth for the first time in years despite the fact that the market as a whole was heavily in decline in those countries."

With 21,473 vehicles sold (prev. yr.: 20,516 units), BMW Motorrad achieved growth in Germany of 4.7% as compared to the previous year. This has meant further expansion of market leadership in the segment over 500 cc in the domestic market. The market share in the past fiscal year was 25.5%.

The USA follows in second position with 14,100 vehicles sold. Here, 2,000 more BMW motorcycles were sold than in 2012. This represents an increase of around 17%.

Next in order of the largest individual markets come France and Italy, each with over 10,000 vehicles sold, and these are followed by Brazil and the UK. In the latter market, BMW Motorrad achieved growth of almost 15% as compared to 2012, moving up to second position in the market ranking with a share of 15.8% (prev. yr.: 3rd position).

*R 1200 GS - the most successful BMW motorcycle.*

The most successful model in 2013 with almost 30,000 vehicles sold was once again the R 1200 GS. Well over 25,000 units are accounted for by the new water-cooled travel enduro, making 2012 the best first sales year of a new model ever to be recorded in the history of BMW Motorrad.

It is followed in second place by the BMW F 800 GS with 10,166 units sold. Third place goes to the F 700 GS, of which 7,155 were sold. Sales of the 1000 cc supersports models S 1000 RR and HP4 were also exceptionally successful. In 2013 just under 6,800 Double R and almost 2,700 HP4 were supplied to customers. In addition to this, the R 1200 RT and the R 1200 GS Adventure likewise achieved excellent sales figures in their last year before the model change. The new mid-range models F 800 GT and F 800 GS Adventure were also well received. Meanwhile the maxi scooters C 650 GT and C 600 Sport as well as the 6- cylinder touring bikes K 1600 GT and K 1600 GTL continue to enjoy a high level of popularity.

*A look ahead to 2014 for BMW Motorrad*

BMW Motorrad gets started in 2014 with a powerful product portfolio and is in excellent shape all round. The segments Sport, Tour, Roadster, Enduro and Urban Mobility provide fascinating motorcycles to suit every taste. What is more, a range of new products are due to go on the market in 2014. BMW Motorrad reflects the breadth of the Roadster segment with the new models BMW R nineT and S 1000 R. The BMW S 1000 R is the new dynamic BMW Motorrad roadster based on the S 1000 RR. It stands for an emotional roadster look combined with riding dynamics in supersports style. The BMW R nineT offers fascinating manufactory-style character, high-quality materials and elaborately designed surfaces, with a modular concept which allows for a vast range of customisation options.

The successors to the volume models R 1200 RT and R 1200 GS Adventure are also due to go on the market as of this spring. The same applies to the new BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive, featuring six cylinders and a particularly luxurious range of fittings.

BMW Motorrad also ushers in a whole new era in the area of urban mobility with the BMW C evolution . The BMW electro scooter combines riding fun and dynamic performance with all the benefits of a zero-emissions vehicle to create a novel riding experience on two wheels. The model range is supplemented with an extensive range of accessories and innovative BMW Motorrad rider equipment.

Stephan Schaller, President BMW Motorrad: "On the basis of our ongoing product offensive, we can look ahead to the upcoming motorcycle season with positive expectations. We are confident of being able to achieve our fourth all-time sales high in succession."


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I certainly did my part.


----------

